# Suche wlan karte fürs gaming



## Talarias (29. April 2013)

*Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

Hi und guten abend wie oben beschrieben suche ich ne wlan karte fürs gaming .... hatte bis jetzt den fritz wlan stick nr2 und der suckt richtig für das geld 

jetzt suche ich was für max 70 euro am besten ohne antenne weil anttene strahlt direkt gegen die wand bei mir was die sendeleistung nicht verbesser glaube ich zumindestens

vom laptop aus getestet 

mit usb stick 
*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*155.559 kbit/s *

*(19.445 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*369 kbit/s*

*(46 kByte/s)

ohne usb stick

*
*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*3.495.277 kbit/s *

*(436.910 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [o]*

*1.878 kbit/s*

*(235 kByte/s)

freue mich auf antworten und schonmal danke für vernünftige antworten hoffentlich 

*btw ja ist für nen rechner hatten den stick am rechner und es war halt langsam und hat gellagt einfach ma am laptop getestet ..... ergebnisse sieht man ja ... der laptop ist 3 jahre alt und war fast jeden tag in betrieb und immernoch besser als so nen kack stick -.- einfach lächerlich von fritz


----------



## oneberlin (29. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

Nimm lieber anständige d-LAN Adapter als WLAN zum zocken


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. April 2013)

Wenn dich ping Einbrüche nicht stoeren...
Da ist der ping schnell mal bei 1000, das nervt, weil man dann auch von servern gekickt wird, schliess deinen pc per kabel an!


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. April 2013)

Ansonsten, asus macht da gute kabel


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. April 2013)

PedobaerDeluxe schrieb:


> Ansonsten, asus macht da gute kabel



Ich meine karten^^


----------



## JPW (29. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*



PedobaerDeluxe schrieb:


> Wenn dich ping Einbrüche nicht stoeren...
> Da ist der ping schnell mal bei 1000, das nervt, weil man dann auch von servern gekickt wird, schliess deinen pc per kabel an!


 
Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Habe per WLAN im ersten Stock immer konstant 19ms.
Einbrüche entstehen nur wenn jemand anderes etwas downloaded aber das liegt ja nicht am WLAN.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. April 2013)

Dann haste glück mit deiner jesus leitung, bei mir ist das schlimm, ich habe nur einen ping von 45


----------



## Sanctum (29. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

Wenn er WLAN braucht wird er wohl kein Kabel haben bei sich^^
Ich setze mich auch nicht vor die Garderobe zum Surfen oder Spielen.

Vielleicht liegt es ja aber auch am Router. Kann man den Tower nicht irgendwie näher an den Router setzen mit Wenig Arbeit?

Es gibt auch Router-Antennen aber ob diese Zusatz-Dinger gute Arbeit tun habe ich noch nicht versucht obwohl ich vor den gleichen Problem stehe-Pung ist schon mal bei 200 bis 999ms^^


----------



## leckerbier (29. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

Setze das Modem oder den Rechner etwas um, damit die Sendeleistung steigt. Eine andere WLAN Karte wird dein Problem nicht weiter verbessern.


----------



## JPW (29. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*



PedobaerDeluxe schrieb:


> Dann haste glück mit deiner jesus leitung, bei mir ist das schlimm, ich habe nur einen ping von 45


 
Haha eigentlich haben wir DSL 16000, mit Glück kommen 5000 an. Aber über den ping kann man sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Talarias (29. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

danke für die vielen antworten.... 
router geht nicht näher .. und es liegt an dem stick habe doch 2 dinger gepostet vom gleichen laptop aus von der gleichen position einmal von laptop aus das wlan und einmal der stick .... also solte ich ne asus karte nehmen?


und was ist dieses dlan?

welche karte von asus?

mit lan kabel verbindung was sehr aufwendig war ... 

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*49.637 kbit/s *

*(6.205 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [o]*

*1.782 kbit/s*

*(223 kByte/s)*


----------



## Talarias (29. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*19.144 kbit/s *

*(2.393 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*1.122 kbit/s*

*(140 kByte/s)*

 vom rechner aus mit lan kabel ...

irgendwas ist falsch am rechner -.-

vll xfastlan das würde ja schon als müll bezeichnet oder nen falschen treiber installiert ka ....

habe mein mainbord bei google eingeben dann kamm ne seite von asrock da den lan treiber runtergeladen


----------



## Superwip (29. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

Für stationären Einsatz:

*Leg ein Kabel.*


----------



## Talarias (30. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

häh? die ergebnisse die über stehen sind mit lan kabel .... aber ok heute noch nen test gemacht mit lan kabel und ich finde das ist zu wenig irgendwie 

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*46.999 kbit/s *

*(5.875 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [o]*

*1.768 kbit/s*

*(221 kByte/s)*

bei 50mb down und 2  mb up


----------



## XT1024 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

46.999 kbit sind zu weit von 50 mbit entfernt?


----------



## Haxti (30. April 2013)

Wenn du ein Stündchen Zeit aufwenden kannst, lad dir mal inssider runter. Gibts auch fuer abdroid. Damit kannst du direkt gucken welcher kanal am besten ist und wo und wie du router und stick am besten positionieren kannst.


----------



## Superwip (30. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

Lokale Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit sollte man lokal messen und nicht "nach I-Net".


----------



## Talarias (30. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

das ist mir zu hoch .... ist die geschwindigkeit so ok?


----------



## Superwip (30. April 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

Die Geschwindigkeit:



> *Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]
> 
> 46.999 kbit/s *
> 
> ...


 
Ist für VDSL 50 völlig okay.


----------



## oneberlin (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

d-lan ist netzwerk über die Stormleitung.

Ja das geht, sogar sehr gut. Bei mir perfekt, es kommen die vollen 32mbit ohne Schwankungen an. PC steht im Schlafzimmer, Kabeldose mit modem und Router im Wohnzimmer. Dazwischen flur, Küche, Badezimmer.

Du steckst einen Adapter in die Steckdose, ein Lankabel in den Router und die Dose, steckst eine Zweite Dose in die Steckdose wo dein PC steht, kabel rein, fertig.

z.b. sowas: dLAN® 500 duo+ ... Produktbilder ... devolo AG


----------



## Talarias (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche wlan karte fürs gaming*

danke für die antworten aber ich glaube ich bleibe bei lan jetzt wo er ja hier bei mir steht


----------

